# X320



## scotteam (Aug 13, 2011)

I am so tired of fighting with my deck. Taking it off is a breeze. Putting it back on is suppose to be a breeze. I am fighting with the deck over and over trying to get pins to lock. i have the damn thing propped up with blocks and the right height but cant get the pins to line up. Any one do something special to make this happen easier.


----------



## scotteam (Aug 13, 2011)

by the way guys i wanted to tell you if you are in Maine my dealer Hammond Tractor is the best around. Went in the other day because deck was smoken. Figured it has a spent spindle. It did not. They tuned up my machine and worked on it for an hour and a half. End result the machine runs like new. I asked them what i owed and they said get out of here. Guys they did not charge me a penny. They put parts in the machine. They fit me in from driving in from the road no warning. I will buy from them and only them going forward.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Yep been down that road thru the years Scott.
Not bust'n on you okay,would there be another pair of hands handy..soooo much easier.

"i have the damn thing propped up with blocks and the right height but cant get the pins to line up."

I use med punch to line up one side than wiggle the othere side until pin snaps into place.

Thumbs up to your dealer..that attitude keeps costumers coming back.


----------



## scotteam (Aug 13, 2011)

the dealer told me today to buy a better machine. Says i am going to kill this one as it is not made for what i do.


----------



## chaddythepimp19 (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm sorry guys but I dont have any problem lining them up, (on an angle in the grass no less) make sure the cutter height is all the way down and you do the pins FIRST before anything else, then you put the front rod on, then the belt and should only take about 3 minutes. try this also by using white auto touch up paint and drawing a straight where the hole is suppose to be on the rods, that way you know where the holes are to make it easier to line up. also try moving the deck back and forth so that the rods dont bind. good luck gentlemen and I hope you guys get it figured out!!


----------



## chaddythepimp19 (Jan 6, 2013)

scotteam said:


> the dealer told me today to buy a better machine. Says i am going to kill this one as it is not made for what i do.


what do you mean a better machine? what is it that your doing that he would suggest such a rude comment to you? the X320 cuts upto 5 acres a day with no sweat, up hills, on steep side hills (with leaning of course) plowing snow, gravel and dirt with ease and hauls 800# of gravel cart after cart like nobody's business. a better machine? doesnt that upset you just a little bit?!!! I know when I bought my newer 2011 J.D. D110 I was told to do anything other than cut a little bit of grass and plow a little bit of snow, to buy a better tractor; so I did, the J.D. 2010 X320 and I got it for $3000 out the door with only 32 hours on it and a couple scratches. it was a hell of a deal and I love how solid and tight everything on it compared to my 450 hour, 2011 D110!!!:dazed:


----------

